# Fake vintage studio stuff - NSFW



## silversprej (Jan 30, 2009)

Played around a bit yesterday. Any C&C is much appreciated. (The PP is a delicate issue.. I dont want the digital "perfect" look, but I dont want to overdo it either..)


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like them.  3 and 4 look really good and I think the post-processing looks good too.  Seems like you achieved the look without overdoing it or making it corner. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done, they do look 'vintage'.


----------



## |)\/8 (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe you achieved what you set out to do, good job.


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you made them look very vintage...great job.


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2009)

yes excellent, i really like the 3rd one, but all good :thumbup:


----------



## jotan82 (Jan 30, 2009)

love the set, vintage feel came out well


----------



## stsinner (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm just going to say more of the same..  Vintage look is achieved well.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Kish (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi! Wonderful pics, I especially like the first one.
Can you tell me what effect you used?


----------



## Renair (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, I have never seen processing like that, looks amazing!


----------



## danman281 (Jan 31, 2009)

1st one is awesome. nice


----------



## silversprej (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all! :blushing:



Kish said:


> Can you tell me what effect you used?



If you mean the 'vintage-effect', it's really simple. I just placed a texture on top, set the blendingmode to screen and lowederd the opacity.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 31, 2009)

Teh texture looks cool but cheesy angel wings in photos = uke:


----------



## silversprej (Jan 31, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Teh texture looks cool but cheesy angel wings in photos = uke:



:mrgreen: True. I got them from a classmate and just had to try them out.


----------



## silversprej (Jan 31, 2009)

One more from the same occasion. I honestly believe it to be the best. To good to spoil with trashy PP


----------



## silversprej (Jan 31, 2009)

I would love some critique on the last one aswell. And give me CRITIQUE, damnit!  I want to improve.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Feb 2, 2009)

OK on the last one, It needs to lose the gold tint to the mask. she needs to be offset to the right and more black space above to reduce her prominence in the image. It will give her the angst that you seem to have been striving for. the exposure is wonderful and the pose, with the offsets I suggested is great. She is vulnerable and is with drawn into herself because of it. If you want to keep the tint, warm up the body slightly with a slightly stronger gold tone, or make it colder with a very light cool Blue tone to her skin.  A touch of color on her lips might be good, or not. These are of course simply suggestions. It is a great shot, but could be better. BTW I do not think the wings are cheesy. 

Judge Sharpe


----------



## Battou (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, I did not see it brought up so I am going to. I am assuming these where done digitally given you mentioned "the digital "perfect" look", Also I am assuming you are looking for C&C on the vintage effect you where looking to achieve.

Well, my self being a big lover of vintage nudes and erotic imagery, I think you have a long ways to go. Yeah they look aged, but old wine does not necessarily mean a good vintage does it. They look like they where poorly maintained. The base images are fine but it is in the PP that it fell apart. Something like this is an artistic effort, and like any artistic endeavour the key is good reference material. Reference material will make or break the entire effort. Mark Rotenberg has prolly one of the most comprehencive collections of vintage nudes and erotic imagery. On his website he has a Photo use inquiries page. With imagery from the 1870's to the 1970's, his archives could proove an invaluable resource If you truly wish to look into emulating vintage nudes and the like.


Personal notes on the images them selves:

I know you said you don't want to over do it but, whatever methoed you used to create the watermark (most noticable in #2)...It's the same in every one of them. In IRL, those watermarks unless it was on the lens (it's too sharp to have been on the lens but) would very from image to image, thus they should very when digitally recreated. Don't be afraid to use the photoshop grain filter, it ain't perfect but it would suffice. 

Also, I personally perfer a faded sepia for things like this, but that is a personal preferance.



*EDIT*

Damn, old thread. Need to pay attention when checking online users


----------

